# Get Prime for $72 on Saturday



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

According to Amazon Fire TV news (aftvnews.com), Amazon will be offering a subscription to Prime for $72 on Saturday, to celebrate their two wins at the 72nd Golden Globes. Not sure if this is for new subscriptions only or not and I can't find confirmation or a source for this elsewhere.

Here is the link: http://www.aftvnews.com/amazon-prime-membership-will-be-72-this-saturday-only/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting! Mine is due to renew sometime soon -- maybe already did -- But I bet it's for new subscribers only.  Still, if you renewed within 30 days of this offer it might be worth asking the question -- worst they can do is say, "sorry, no".

I also suspect there will be a big splash advert on amazon on Saturday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's apparently for new members only. It's apparently because of the success of the TV shows, as VondaZ says, particularly _Transparent._

Here's the link to the press release by Amazon:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2009633

And here's what it says about existing Prime members:



> Amazon will send your gift recipient an email on the day you choose, along with redemption instructions. The gift recipient can start their Prime membership right away. *If the recipient is already a Prime member, the gift can be exchanged for an Amazon.com Gift Card.* The one-year gift membership does not automatically renew.


Direct link to offer on Amazon


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy,
I quoted this from your quote in your second reply on the $72 special for Prime  "Quote
Amazon will send your gift recipient an email on the day you choose, along with redemption instructions. The gift recipient can start their Prime membership right away. If the recipient is already a Prime member, the gift can be exchanged for an Amazon.com Gift Card. The one-year gift membership does not automatically renew.

If you sent it to yourself, couldn't you just hold it til your Prime expired , not renew, and then sign up for $72?

Paula


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Betsy,
> I quoted this from your quote in your second reply on the $72 special for Prime "Quote
> Amazon will send your gift recipient an email on the day you choose, along with redemption instructions. The gift recipient can start their Prime membership right away. If the recipient is already a Prime member, the gift can be exchanged for an Amazon.com Gift Card. The one-year gift membership does not automatically renew.
> 
> ...


Perhaps...

If it doesn't work that way, you'd in effect have a $72 gift card that you purchased for $72--no benefit. Of course, no risk either, if you want to try that.

I'm pretty sure Amazon did it this way because in the past, people have given special deals on Prime membership to themselves to extend the membership.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Supposedly there's a loophole for existing Prime members:

http://deals.kinja.com/amazon-prime-will-be-72-tomorrow-heres-what-that-gets-1681164159/1681512721/+shepmcallister

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Supposedly there's a loophole for existing Prime members:
> 
> http://deals.kinja.com/amazon-prime-will-be-72-tomorrow-heres-what-that-gets-1681164159/1681512721/+shepmcallister
> 
> L


Well, that's what Corky was asking...so maybe so!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, that's what Corky was asking...so maybe so!


Well, I did it. I bought it for myself and received the email. I can join whenever I want. I don't know if there is an expiration. I should look. However, I went to manage my Prime account and stop the auto renewal and it says "end membership". I pressed that and it said are you sure? You will lose blah blah. So I didn't end it. I think it would end now and this gift probably has a year to be activated and I would be without Prime now, have to join for $99 and miss the window to join for $72. I think that's how it worked before. So i just made a reminder to end my membership shortly before it auto renews.

Not sure if it will work or not but the most I will be out is zero. I will get a $72 gift card I believe. anybody else try it?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried this?  ending their prime and joining  with the  $72 gift cert for Prime?  My Prime ends next week and  I can't believe I'm the only one to try this.  (Gulp).  Hope Amazon doesn't kick me off.  It's clear you aren't supposed to use it if you are a Prime member already. 
Paula


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

corkyb said:


> Has anyone tried this? ending their prime and joining with the $72 gift cert for Prime? My Prime ends next week and I can't believe I'm the only one to try this. (Gulp). Hope Amazon doesn't kick me off.


I did it when my subscription ended in March or so. Once your prime is cancelled you redeem the certificate and it works like a charm.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

corkyb said:


> However, I went to manage my Prime account and stop the auto renewal and it says "end membership". I pressed that and it said are you sure? You will lose blah blah. So I didn't end it.


Stopping auto renewal does not end your current membership: I did this at some point and my membership was still intact. I think they just word it this way to scare people. Amazon will begin to remind you every time you go to your home page that your membership is going to expire on such and such a date. 
I bought myself a gift membership a few years ago when they were raising the price and had no problems. I ended up waiting a bit after my membership actually expired until I needed to ship something, then I opened my new membership without problem


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I think they changed it after the first big sale for Prime.  Mine ends next week.  You mean if I end it now, it won't really end til next week?  I just want to be able to use the $72 Prime card without getting in hot water with Amazon.  Otherwise, it will become a $72 gift card which is exactly what I paid for it.  Amazon is supposed to remind me before they autorenew.  I think I got an email about that recently.  

I think I will give it a shot and hit end prime.  I did it before and it said are you sure. Youo will lose this and this and this.  I hope it all comes back nice and neat.


----------

